# "Warrior Trading" Methods



## roialle_ (19 September 2017)

Came across this guy on you tube Warrior Trading his got training videos i just wanted to know can I use these american methods on Australian shores...I know very noob question


----------



## tech/a (19 September 2017)

Had a look.
Similar in some aspects to my own discretionary trading.
You can use in on the Aussi Market.
You wont get margin unless you trade CFD's and if you do
you bring in a new dynamic.

Its something I would definitely encourage you and others to
look into.---Momentum trading using patterns and volume.
Warrior Trading Vid covers very basic intro and is designed as
a leader.

I would also suggest you investigate the methods in trading
futures in particular the high volume Indexes. They give you
the ability to trade both long and short and highly leveraged! 
---which you can do with CFD's and stock. They only problem
is that you wont have the volume that other bigger bourses
will afford you.

I use IB as a broker.
Amibroker and some proprietary Python code for searches.
Charts now Amibroker Intraday charts IB EOD Premium Data.
I don't use Candlestick charts.

I don't trade fulltime-- don't have to and don't want to.
I trade to have excess capital working for me.

Enjoy the journey it is worth it.


----------



## roialle_ (19 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Had a look.
> Similar in some aspects to my own discretionary trading.
> You can use in on the Aussi Market.
> You wont get margin unless you trade CFD's and if you do
> ...





Cheers for the informative reply...now I'm just trying to decipher what you said


----------



## MecAut (8 January 2018)

Thanks tech/a, as a beginner as well (I'm taking a ride on roialle_'s post) would you mind to:

Expand a little bit more your statement "You wont get margin unless you trade CFD's and if you do you bring in a new dynamic"? Does that mean the Aus stock market is not as big as the US market therefore will be hard to find good opportunities?

The W.Trader system uses a lot the trade-ideas.com for stock search, I had a look at the Amibroker website, it seems they do similar stuff. For example, the W.Trader searches for stocks using some inputs on trade-ideas.com, such as: Stock <$10, big gappers, Float under 10mil,etct hen he populates a stock "watch-list". Is this the type of search I can perform using Amibroker?


----------



## peter2 (8 January 2018)

US brokers give pattern day traders buying power up to 4x their account to day trade. Aust brokers do not provide any margin and traders must provide 100% of the value of their trading positions. However there is a financial product called CFDs (contract for difference) and CFD providers do provide leverage. The amount of leverage provided depends on the liquidity and volatility of the underlying product. 

The new dynamic tech/a mentions relates to risk. Just because you can buy $100K worth of cfds with a $10K account, doesn't mean you should. Your account will be wiped out by a 10% move against you.

You may use the US methods on the ASX but be careful as the numbers of opportunities in the ASX is very small compared the the # of opportunities in the US markets.


----------



## tech/a (8 January 2018)

Pete is Correct

but Ill add that if you don't know "How To Trade" IE what it is that makes you profitable.
Allowing someone to give you a watch list from which to select trades on a 4:1 margin has
ruin written all over it.

By investigate I mean just that.
Find out how to trade so that you know how to trade any prospective suggestions from a watchlist.
Without this your just punting on 4:1 leverage.

You wont last long.


----------



## MecAut (8 January 2018)

peter2 said:


> You may use the US methods on the ASX but be careful as the numbers of opportunities in the ASX is very small compared the the # of opportunities in the US markets.



 Thanks guys, I really appreciate your reply. 

In regards to the watchlist, I think I should paraphrase my original post I think it was not clear enough -  I don't want to use someone else's watchlist, I want to study and create my own. My question was about the searching tools the US investors use versus the tools available here (*trade-ideas.com* vs *Amibroker*).


----------



## peter2 (8 January 2018)

I don't know about trade-ideas and I don't use Amibroker, so I can't assist you.

IMO screeners available for the US markets are far superior to those available for the ASX. One example is some US brokers are allowed to trade pre-market open. This means the US screeners can find stocks that are likely to gap or gap down before the market opens. Whether you can use this info to create an edge is up to you.

Edit: I'm aware that some ASX broker platforms can indicate the probable open price calculated from the pre-matching algorithm and can therefore indicate gaps up and down.


----------

